
Airbnb Sues San Francisco Over a Law It Had Helped Pass - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/29/technology/airbnb-sues-san-francisco-over-a-law-it-had-helped-pass.html?hpw&rref=technology&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well&_r=0
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11990451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11990451)

